# Pretend there are no Cubans. . .



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

YIKES! And you had to pick one NC to smoke for the rest of your life. Money IS an object so think twice before saying Opus (yuck!), '64, '26, etc.

What would it be? 

I think I would pick Pardon 2000 or 3000 maduro. Under $4 by the box, great flavor, consistent and never any metallic or 'off' tastes.

Also, I know this is the Cuban board. My purpose is to see what the Cuban fans would pick.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

AF Don Carlos


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

joed said:


> AF Don Carlos


Okay, I can see that - but question: do you have 'tar issues' with the Don Carlos line? I've found that most that I smoke do have the 'tar issue' as well as almost every other AF line (Opus, Hemingway, etc). If it wasn't for that, I'd have a tougher time making the Padron decision.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Cremosa de cubanas


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It would probably be a Fuente. 

I just couldnt decide between the Don Carlos and Hemmis.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I would have to say Padron 2000 maddie as well. Those are pretty much my main smoke as it is.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Any of the Montecristo Afrique line or the Montecristo H2000 line. I'd lean toward the Afriques since you state that money is an issue.

Second choice would be the Punch Royal Coronation.

While I like the AF Hemmingway and Don Carlos lines, they are not consistent enough for me to choose as an "only" cigar. The above mentioned Montecristo offerings have proven (to me at least) to be very consistent from stick to stick within a box and from box to box within the line.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Padron Natural, any size.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Don Carlos Robusto 

or 

La Aurora 100 Anos robusto

or 

Ashton VSG Belicoso


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

SuperT said:


> YIKES! And you had to pick one NC to smoke for the rest of your life. Money IS an object so think twice before saying Opus (yuck!), '64, '26, etc.
> 
> What would it be?
> 
> ...


I'd quit. Seriously. Okay maybe not. Zinos. I'd smoke Zinos.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't like to imagine things like that....... sheesh... its scary


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

I'd quite.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> Don Carlos Robusto
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Whoa! Mr. Bigbucks!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

SuperT said:


> Okay, I can see that - but question: do you have 'tar issues' with the Don Carlos line? I've found that most that I smoke do have the 'tar issue' as well as almost every other AF line (Opus, Hemingway, etc). If it wasn't for that, I'd have a tougher time making the Padron decision.


*What the heck is the tar issue?* Regardless of cost it would be Opus X for me. If money was a huge problem--Curly head Deluxe maduro.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

That's a rough one because I remember losing my taste for domestics a couple of years back. If backed into a corner, I remember the VSG Sorcerer as the last Domestic that I enjoyed.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

AF Don Carlos Presidente. Hands down great cigar!

 

ATL


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

opusxox said:


> *What the heck is the tar issue?* Regardless of cost it would be Opus X for me. If money was a huge problem--Curly head Deluxe maduro.


I constantly have a bunch of tar build up on the tip of my cigar after I start smoking. Horribly bitter stuff (if it touches your tongue). ECK! Only seems to happy with Fuentes for me.

I'm glad you are unfamiliar with this although I can't believe it's just ME?!?

Good thing too we wouldn't be battling it out for cigars, I hereby give you my Opus rights.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

seagarsmoker said:


> I'd quit.


 :tpd:

wait, i am quitting and going back to strictly pipes.
the proof is in the pudding.

seriously, if i chose to keep smoking cigars and had to choose a non-cuban... i don't honestly know. oliva master blends, probably.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

AF's are still old reliable, although there are a few NC's I could smoke regularly, Perdomo La Tradition Reservas, Torano exodus, and I still like Ashton VSG's.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Probably either Carlos Torano Exodus or La Aroma de Cuba. Both have full bodied tastes with underlying subtleties not common in the majority of NCs. Plus both are actually affordable.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

#1 Arturo Fuente Hemingway “signature”
# 2 Macanudo “Duke of Windsor”
Both are always consistent smokes for me and I would be a happy camper


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Padron 2000 maduro without a doubt.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Hard to pick JUST one.
First choice would be La Aroma de Cuba. 
Although Partagas Black and CAO Brazilia would be a close second.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Pretend there are no Cubans. . .

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

ERDM Robusto's


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Davidoff 4000.....


----------



## AJ Pops (Nov 24, 2005)

Ashton VSG or CAO Cameroon Belicoso, though the Padron 2000 Maduro is pretty good.


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Im not a Opus X fan personally...I would be torn between any reasonable padron and the oliva classic.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

What??? No poll? What's happening to this place?


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

King Cat said:


> What??? No poll? What's happening to this place?


Sorry, new here. . . :hn


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Apparently everyone is poll happy here, I hate to disappoint. . .


----------



## TSW09 (Jun 14, 2005)

One cigar for the rest of my life..... couldn't do it, I need a rotating line up.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

SuperT said:


> Whoa! Mr. Bigbucks!!


 Ok, I'll give you some cheap ones that I would smoke - La Aroma de Cuba corona, Padron 6000 maduro, AF Chateu fuente SG or maduro, Camacho SLR maduro roths

better?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably in this order: AF Anejos, JdN Antanos, Torano Exodus, Padron maduros, and then Camachos.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I really don't like the idea of one cigar!! *shudder*

ERDM Robusto Larga 


-Matt-


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Suicide..............or the Monte Afrique line with some AF Chateau sungrown thrown in for good measure.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> Ok, I'll give you some cheap ones that I would smoke - La Aroma de Cuba corona, Padron 6000 maduro, AF Chateu fuente SG or maduro, Camacho SLR maduro roths
> 
> better?


I'll let you slide this time. . .


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

SuperT said:


> Sorry, new here. . . :hn


I was kidding, SuperT. Lately there has been a case of poll diarrhea and it was actually refreshing NOT to see a poll


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

It would have to be a Montecristo Afrique. But one cigar forever would probably cause me to stop. That variety thing is a big deal.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I cant pretend..im trying..but i cant..i would :hn


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Torn between the entire hemingway series and the LGC Serie R #4.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

seagarsmoker said:


> I'd quit.


 :tpd:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

In this order: Padron, Padilla, Davidoff.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

SuperT said:


> YIKES! And you had to pick one NC to smoke for the rest of your life. Money IS an object so think twice before saying Opus (yuck!), '64, '26, etc.
> 
> What would it be?
> 
> ...


I have no n.c. cigars I enjoy. Therefore I would probably quit smoking cigars if thats all that was available. I'm 100% serious.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

PAM 64. IMHO one of the very best domestics out there. If I couldn't have my Cubans, then I would smoke those. Again, if money wasn't an issue


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Fredster said:


> I have no n.c. cigars I enjoy. Therefore I would probably quit smoking cigars if thats all that was available. I'm 100% serious.


Elitist Snob! :r You only smoke them to enjoy that delicate Madagascar Vanilla bouquet.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Again, if money wasn't an issue


Grrrrrrr! :SM


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Elitist Snob! :r You only smoke them to enjoy that delicate Madagascar Vanilla bouquet.


Exactly.  I have friends that smoke domestics and I've tried just about everything out there. They just don't do it for me. In all fairness I have no idea how a Padron 26 or 64, or an Opus tastes with 10 years age. Maybe I'd like them better? For the price they charge and the fact you can only buy these cigars young (no date stamp is pretty lame also) I'm sticking to being a Cuban elitist.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Exactly.  I have friends that smoke domestics and I've tried just about everything out there. They just don't do it for me. In all fairness I have no idea how a Padron 26 or 64, or an Opus tastes with 10 years age. Maybe I'd like them better? For the price they charge and the fact you can only buy these cigars young (no date stamp is pretty lame also) I'm sticking to being a Cuban elitist.


I understand, really I do. But it if they REALLY were not available, there is no way I could give up smoking cigars. I enjoy NCs enough (some MUCH more than others) that I could be fairly happy. NOTHING compares to a good BCG, BPC, MC4, PLPC, Esplendido, etc. . . NOTHING! But a nice Padron, VSG, etc still makes me pretty darn happy. Just my :2 .

-T


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Exactly.  I have friends that smoke domestics and I've tried just about everything out there. They just don't do it for me. In all fairness I have no idea how a Padron 26 or 64, or an Opus tastes with 10 years age. Maybe I'd like them better? For the price they charge and the fact you can only buy these cigars young (no date stamp is pretty lame also) I'm sticking to being a Cuban elitist.


fred, aren't they pre-aged 8 yrs before they're rolled?
damn cuban elitist! :c


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Haha, see, even after four pages this one doesn't belong here, no matter how youtwist the question. Cigar elitists we may well be in this particular branch of the forums, but most people would tell you that they do not care what's good in the NC circles, because they can't enjoy one. Some try, and STILL can't. AND IF, as your weak premise ponders, they were not available, THEN maybe this would be a question to ask in the Habanos Lounge. But they are, and most here will pay a pretty penny to track down the scarce, let alone the widely available. If there were a time when they were REALLY NOT AVAILABLE, most of these people could still smoke havanas for years. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN in the first place, and weak premised speculation belongs in the forum where they talk about the cigars you want to hear about in the end anyway. Try twisting the question the other way in THAT forum. Thanks for playing. :z


----------



## Zed (May 22, 2004)

For me it would be Hemingway Classic or an FdAA.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

SuperT said:


> Grrrrrrr! :SM


ROTFL...ops I misread your original post T. Um, well in that case I would have to side with Fredster. No Cubans = no smoking for me.

And yes I'm an elitist pig LOL


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

SuperT said:


> I understand, really I do. But it if they REALLY were not available, there is no way I could give up smoking cigars. I enjoy NCs enough (some MUCH more than others) that I could be fairly happy. NOTHING compares to a good BCG, BPC, MC4, PLPC, Esplendido, etc. . . NOTHING! But a nice Padron, VSG, etc still makes me pretty darn happy. Just my :2 .
> 
> -T


I'm being 100% honest in saying I would probably not smoke cigars anymore. I have not had a N.C. that I really liked and felt was worth the $$$. If I had to pick the one I thought was best it would probably be an Opus Robusto someone gave me that was from 1999. Not bad, but considering the price and the fact you pretty much would have to age these yourself, not worth it for me. The Padron 64 torpedo is another one that I thought was decent. If I'm going to spend 15.00-20.00 a cigar all the time and possibly risk my health, it has to be for something I love, not something I think is decent. All kidding aside those that know me, know I'm far from an elitist. I smoke a lot of 97-04 cigars and I don't have a collection full of Davidoffs and Dunhills.


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm with Fredster on this one. Those so called NC premium cigars nearly always tend to be over hyped and over priced, few if any have any finese. They say that the sincerest form of flatery is imitation. Which explains why many felt the need to produce a copy range of NC to match almost all Cuban vitolas. Also why the market seems flooded by fake cubans, Cuban alternatives etc, No fake Padrons, Opus X etc yet the margins are there.

I've yet to taste a single NC that can honestly compete withy an every day RASS.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Last night I smoked a Party Short followed by an R&J Petite Pyramid followed by a Diamond Crown Maximus Pyramid #3. I am not ashamed to say the Maximus was pretty darn good. I'd smoke Zino and these and probably be okay about it.

PS the R&J was my first and I loved it. Nice unique flavor profile. Tea-like. Loved it.

Dragging ass today but had an absolute blast last night with the Karioke in the background playing in the last hour of poker night. I won like 6 hands in a row and quit with a nice stack.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

pyrotech said:


> Also why the market seems flooded by fake cubans, Cuban alternatives etc, No fake Padrons, Opus X etc yet the margins are there.


haha, you can't be SERIOUS!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

pyrotech said:


> No fake Padrons, Opus X etc yet the margins are there.


There have been plenty of non-cuban counterfeits...

http://www.investigation.com/articles/library/2002articles/articles13.htm

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Counterfeits/Counterfeit_Page/0,3391,81,00.html

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Daily/CA_Daily_News/0,2342,235,00.html

Fuente "Seconds" 100% Fake 
Company Fights Latest Counterfeiting Outbreak

TAMPA, FL - In a letter sent to all Fuente and Newman retailers, Carlos Fuente, Sr. and Carlos Fuente, Jr. explained that the company does not release any second-quality cigars in an attempt to warn retailers of counterfeit "Arturo Fuente Seconds," which have been showing up at tobacconists during the past several months. 
The Fuentes said that any cigars that do not meet their standard for release are either destroyed or given to employees for personal use. In order to curb the proliferation of counterfeiting, the Fuentes have adopted a policy to eliminate any retailer caught selling counterfeit Fuente cigars from their retail program.

The measure was taken by the Dominican Republic-based producer to help alleviate what it is calling a "widespread problem."

"If anyone offers you 'Arturo Fuente' seconds - or any other counterfeit Arturo Fuente cigars- please bring this matter to our attention as soon as possible," the manufacturer has asked retailers.

Fuente isn't the only mid-sized manufacturer battling counterfeits recently. Nicaragua-based Padrón has also notified retailers of counterfeit Padrón 1964 Anniversary Series that have appeared in bundles in California, and most recently in carefully recreated boxes on both Internet retail and auction sites.


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Hmmm, I like the CAO Italia line, most of the Carlos Torano line, and Monticristo #3 NC is good for me as well......I could live without Cubans quite nicely.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pyrotech said:


> No fake Padrons, Opus X etc yet the margins are there.


'

Both the Padron Anni series and the OpusX are counterfeited. There was in fact a large counterfeit bust of Padron here in nyc sometime ago.

EDIT: Whoops, missed scott's post!

If there were no cubans, i'd smoke a lot less. Good n/c's cost a lot!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Fuente 858, as long as I got the pick from time to time of the reg, mad, and sungrown. $ was no object then the anejo. 

Is it me or is that girl on Super T's signature captivating?


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Haha, see, even after four pages this one doesn't belong here, no matter how youtwist the question. Cigar elitists we may well be in this particular branch of the forums, but most people would tell you that they do not care what's good in the NC circles, because they can't enjoy one. Some try, and STILL can't. AND IF, as your weak premise ponders, they were not available, THEN maybe this would be a question to ask in the Habanos Lounge. But they are, and most here will pay a pretty penny to track down the scarce, let alone the widely available. If there were a time when they were REALLY NOT AVAILABLE, most of these people could still smoke havanas for years. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN in the first place, and weak premised speculation belongs in the forum where they talk about the cigars you want to hear about in the end anyway. Try twisting the question the other way in THAT forum. Thanks for playing. :z


Not sure what got your panties in a bunch, but I read and post in THIS forum because my inventory is 90%+ Cubans and I smoke 90%+ Cubans. I'm curious what the Cuban smokers would do, if by chance, there were none. My 'weak premise' was not meant to imply I think Cubans are inferior or going anywhere. Just a question - nothing more, nothing less.

Don't like the thread, don't click on it. Twist that up, put it in your pipe and smoke it. . .


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

If there were no Cubans, Oriental and English mixture pipe tobacco's.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Haha, see, even after four pages this one doesn't belong here, no matter how youtwist the question. Cigar elitists we may well be in this particular branch of the forums, but most people would tell you that they do not care what's good in the NC circles, because they can't enjoy one. Some try, and STILL can't. AND IF, as your weak premise ponders, they were not available, THEN maybe this would be a question to ask in the Habanos Lounge. But they are, and most here will pay a pretty penny to track down the scarce, let alone the widely available. If there were a time when they were REALLY NOT AVAILABLE, most of these people could still smoke havanas for years. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN in the first place, and weak premised speculation belongs in the forum where they talk about the cigars you want to hear about in the end anyway. Try twisting the question the other way in THAT forum. Thanks for playing. :z


Normally I wouldn't say anything. I've been trying to stay really low key lately, but I have to say something about this. I didn't see this post yersterday, or I would have said something then. SuperT just asked a simple and fun question, I don't think he put it in the wrong forum so I don't see the reasoning behind your hostility. I'm not taking sides or trying to piss anyone else off. I just think this was taken out of context. But, once again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Normally I wouldn't say anything. I've been trying to stay really low key lately, but I have to say something about this. I didn't see this post yersterday, or I would have said something then. SuperT just asked a simple and fun question, I don't think he put it in the wrong forum so I don't see the reasoning behind your hostility. I'm not taking sides or trying to piss anyone else off. I just think this was taken out of context. But, once again, this is just my opinion.


I agree 200%, well put Mike. Not a dig at you at all OLS, I really enjoy reading your reviews, but try some decaf.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank y'all for understanding. I understand when a noob comes in and asks what can be considered a controversial question - it can be seen as stirring the pot or trolling. 

My intentions of posting the question here (Habanos Lounge) is simply I believe to get totally different answers and discussions going here than if I posted on the NC board. I thought many of those would lead back to Habanos, or simply people saying they'd quit if there were none. Some people are just that passionate.

If it was taken the wrong way, I apologize. Those that know me from other boards know I do not troll and only stir the pot once in a while.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

SuperT said:


> Thank y'all for understanding. I understand when a noob comes in and asks what can be considered a controversial question - it can be seen as stirring the pot or trolling.
> 
> My intentions of posting the question here (Habanos Lounge) is simply I believe to get totally different answers and discussions going here than if I posted on the NC board. I thought many of those would lead back to Habanos, or simply people saying they'd quit if there were none. Some people are just that passionate.
> 
> If it was taken the wrong way, I apologize. Those that know me from other boards know I do not troll and only stir the pot once in a while.


I know your no troll. And I don't think you could put your question in any other forum. Also, I know you are new to CS, but you're by no means a NOOB


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

coppertop said:


> I know your no troll. And I don't think you could put your question in any other forum. Also, I know you are new to CS, but you're by no means a NOOB


Thanks


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

No Cubans?? :hn


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, while I agree with the responses that I just can't get a grip with not being able to smoke my prefered country of origin cigars. This is a hobby in some respects too, albeit a very passionate hobby for me, so it is about the commraderie, environment, people I have and will meet, etc. with respect to cigars. So, I would keep on smoking, but with a much leaner amount of variety. I would try anything of note that was new to come out and try to expand the variety, but know that additions would be few and far between to the list of smokes I would enjoy on a regular basis. Those cigars that I would currently consider:

Padron Anni Principe maduro

Camacho Corojo Nacionales (with at least 4 years on them, I've recently found and tried some which have leaf from the 97 crop and have box age of 4 years)

Padron Natural Londres

Davidoff 2000 (at least 2 years of age)

Again, thankfully I don't have to worry about this, now let me go and grab something from the cabinet and enjoy it while shaking away this TERRIBLE thought you have let enter my mind, if only for a short time LMAO.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Pretend there are no Cubans. . . 

i would slowly walk away from the computer, and cut my wrist


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> Well, while I agree with the responses that I just can't get a grip with not being able to smoke my prefered country of origin cigars. This is a hobby in some respects too, albeit a very passionate hobby for me, so it is about the commraderie, environment, people I have and will meet, etc. with respect to cigars. So, I would keep on smoking, but with a much leaner amount of variety. I would try anything of note that was new to come out and try to expand the variety
> 
> *
> Well said* Opus!
> ...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Padron Annis, any of them.

Now, really, why pretend such a horrible thought as there are no ISOMs?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pinoyman said:


> I enjoy smoking them, of course cubans and NC's are two different things. I enjoyed the Anejo from don jeff, Maximus from Navydoc. But why they have to be so expencivo Amigo!
> Just my opinion...


rollito!
i just have to quote this part. you, and anyone else who can put 2 and 2 together, bust the myth that cuban cigars are that much more expensive (if at all) than average to super premium non-cubans.

miss reading your posts.
every time my wife and i discuss going on a trip, i always say, "Grand Caymans, i know someone down there!"
one of these days.....


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> rollito!
> i just have to quote this part. you, and anyone else who can put 2 and 2 together, bust the myth that cuban cigars are that much more expensive (if at all) than average to super premium non-cubans.
> 
> miss reading your posts.
> ...


*Mi Casa Su Casa!*


----------

